# Another Heeat Panel Thread



## saximus (Feb 22, 2012)

I just emailed the guys at Proherp but it occurred to me that people here would be good to ask as well.
I have two enclosures that are about 4x2x2 and 5x2x2 that I want to use them in. I'd like to just use a thermostat that just switches it off when the ambient temps get too high but in general I want the panel to be running full time creating a warm basking area that doesn't affect the entire enclosure. I can raise and lower the platform to get the exact temp I need but obviously if the platform has to sit two inches below the panel it's not going to work. So, first of all, are these panels suitable for this style of heating and if so what would be the right size/wattage for this job?
Thanks in advance


----------



## wokka (Feb 22, 2012)

I assume the height from floor to ceiling is 2 feet. The wattage required will depend upon the temperature required and the ambient temperature of the room. 40-50 watts should provide 30-35C about two feet below it if there is not too much wind. You will need to ensure adequate ventilation of the cool end to ensure heat doesn't biuld up. Maybe you could mount the heat panel vertically on the end wall and ajust the height to acheive the required heat. You can make heat panels with heat cord sandwiched between two tiles and edged with plastic channel.


----------



## Virides (Feb 22, 2012)

Given enough time a heated area will affect the airspace in an enclosure, especially if it is enclosed (as enclosures are). The permament basking area will affect your temps. You would need to adjust the thermostat based on the baseline that the basking area heats the ambient temp. So for example, if the basking area makes the ambient temp nominally 24deg, then your thermostat needs to be adjusted to bring the temp upto 30deg (or whatever you need). If the basking spot was not on, the ambient temp would be lower, like 23/22deg. 

The point is though that any source of heat will affect ambient temps. Your reptile can even affect it but this is very slight. 

I saw a documentary the other week where all the people in New York account for 1deg in the city. Just to give you an idea.


----------



## saximus (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input gents (Virides I hope you're a "gent"...). I know it will affect the whole enclosure to some degree (ha!) but I've experienced with my monitors that, as you both mentioned, enough ventilation at the cool end means it only goes a couple of degrees above ambient which should be good for most of the year in my area.
Wokka, I hadn't thought about mounting it like that. Maybe I can play around with it during testing to see what works best.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Feb 22, 2012)

Some input, for what it's worth. I used this set up for a juvie Scrubbie in a 4x2x2 with an 80W proherp unit and pulse prop habistat thermo (set at 28c). 32c on the branch and 22-24c at the coolest point (depending on ambient room temps-cold in Armidale compared to many places). Good units IMO.

Hope this is of some use!

PS: about to use it again in a new juvie lacie enclosure 6x2x3 as a warm overnight spot (though not to control ambient as such).


----------



## Dan40D (Feb 22, 2012)

Sax, 
I have the 40w panels in my 1000 x 600 x 600 enclosures, i have them mounted under a shelf 400mm above the floor controlled by a pulse stat, i have no trouble getting 32deg on the floor of the enclosure with the stat cycling on/off, the bonus is that it heats the through the shelf as well and provides a toasty 34deg on the top side to give belly heat if desired, my male in particular likes it this way. As far as affecting the rest of the enclosure, i have not noticed anything at all, they produce a very gentle and quite focused spot IMO and at least half the enclosure is always at ambient temp, good ventilation will help with this as well.


----------



## Erebos (Feb 22, 2012)

In a 4 foot one go 80 watts better to be a little warmer then something running flat out I use 80 watt and it works a treat. 


Cheers Brenton


----------



## saximus (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I bought two 40W ones so we'll see how they go. I see your point about not having it going flat out Brenton but I want to try this as a different method to my typical slightly overpowered heat source being heavily controlled by a thermo


----------



## Erebos (Feb 23, 2012)

saximus said:


> Thanks fellas. I bought two 40W ones so we'll see how they go. I see your point about not having it going flat out Brenton but I want to try this as a different method to my typical slightly overpowered heat source being heavily controlled by a thermo



To easy mate good luck. 


Cheers Brenton


----------

